# Purchase a rig (core i7, 16 Gb ram , 1Tb Hardisk)



## rokey_4u (May 14, 2015)

good morning to all 
please suggests me for a purchase a *Branded computer* (Complete set) for Heavy duty  with following configuration 
Core i7 processor, 16 Gb ram , at least 1 Tb HDD ,Graphics card not compulsory


----------



## Shah (May 14, 2015)

1. Wrong sub-forum. Should be posted in *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-configurations/
2. Answer the questionnaire. *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## RCuber (May 14, 2015)

Locking this thread, please continue here *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-configurations/191402-want-purchase-new-branded-pc.html


----------

